# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Senators Still Pushing Iran Sanctions Even With an Actual Deal on the Table

## Brian4Liberty

Senators Still Pushing Iran Sanctions Even With an Actual Deal on the Table, Reluctant Warmongers Want War




> Negotiators from Iran and Germany, France, and England (the E3), and later also the US, Russia, and China (the E3+3, or P5+1) have been working on-and-off for more than seven years on a deal about Irans nuclear program, which the West insists is actually about acquiring nuclear weapons. After a deal appeared just out of reach in a round of negotiations earlier this month, some US senators, most notably Bob Menendez, the Democrat chair of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, pushed for more sanctions, to show the Iranians the US was not as interested as they were in reaching a deal, a silly argument of which Secretary of State John Kerry was nevertheless unable to disabuse senators interested in a more hostile policy toward Iran.
> 
> This weekend, the latest round of talks actually produced a deal, with Iran agreeing within the first six months to stop enriching uranium beyond 5 percent, and to downgrade or eliminate its uranium stockpile thats at near 20 percent enrichment. In exchange, the Western powers agree to a limited lifting of sanctions. As the White House explains, the overwhelming majority of the sanctions regime, including the key oil, banking, and financial sanctions architecture, remains in place. Thats not enough for Senate hawks, Democrat and Republican, who are starting to push, again, for more sanctions. This time, Menendez wants to work on sanctions legislation that somewhat incorporates the recently reached dealit would provide for a six month window to reach a final agreement before imposing new sanctions on Iran, but will at the same time be immediately available should the talks falter or Iran fail to implement or breach the interim agreement. Armchair (dais?) tough guy to the last.
> 
> Republicans, even more eager to show voters theyre tougher than the president on Iran. Marco Rubio, for example, sees an even more urgent need for Congress to increase sanctions until Iran completely abandons its enrichment and reprocessing capabilities. Establishment Republicans arent just interested in showing they're more headstrong than President Obama, they may also be trying to isolate non-interventionists in their own party, most notably Kentucky senator and likely future presidential candidate Rand Paul.
> 
> Much more:
> http://reason.com/blog/2013/11/25/se...ctions-even-wi

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Et tu, Mike?




> United States Senator Mike Lee · 146,086 like this
> 4 hours ago ·
> 
> It concerns me that we have already agreed to loosen our sanctions on #Iran when their government's record of violating previous agreements, refusing to cooperate with the international community, and continuing to export terrorism casts doubts on how sincere their leaders will be in keeping to this agreement. The administration must ensure Congress and the American people that they can clearly verify Iranian compliance; history does not inspire much confidence in holding Iran to its word.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/senatormike...62343503797346

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## amy31416

> Wasn't that back when Saddam was the new Hitler, and Iraq was a couple months from having nuclear weapons?


sounds about right.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Looking back at this thread, it appears that a lot of tweets were scrubbed from Twitter...

Bumping this thread because a whole bunch of Senators signed on to the new sanctions bill as co-sponsors.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Sanctions-Bill

----------

